# Raisin



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey i never believed that "biological" matters could help make a difference on DP,but i figured out that raisin eases up and relaxes my mind!Anybody could relate?(with any type of food)


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

grapefruit lessens my dp and makes me happy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

peachy said:


> grapefruit lessens my dp and makes me happy.


Then maybe you should change your name to "grapefruity"


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Drinking lots of water makes me feel more grounded.


----------

